# Jacks on the fly



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

We went out a week ago. Matagorda Bay was still in the early morning. As soon as the sun hit the water these guys were bustin it on the surface! They pull hard! Especially on a fly.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Please tell me you caught this on a spey rod...


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

you need to get a new camera too....your camera takes pictures upside down...


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

We caught it on a 12 wt rod. We were looking for tarpon. The camera is my son's iPhone. We each caught jacks two mornings in a row. They're bullies!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Booo...this place needs more spey...for a guy that has a spey rod in every size you sure aren't bringing the......noise. 


makes me sad.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Ps... Your son's iPhone is broken...


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

The photo looks fine on my iPad. It's upside down here. Talk to 2cool... I love spey! Too bad it doesn't work well in the salt.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nice jack!!


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

noise.boy said:


> The photo looks fine on my iPad. It's upside down here. Talk to 2cool... I love spey! Too bad it doesn't work well in the salt.


I know you love spey that's why I asked of you caught it on a spey rod...this thread needs more spey pictures...I know you have them.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok Billy B. here's a Spey cast on the North Umpqua last summer. Guess the pool location and ....

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5kppt0jgoavwtg6/IMG_0419.MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

